# Ripped but distended belly HGH



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Slightly disturbing video for me is this really what happens from excessive hgh use?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Something is certainly causing excessive gut in extreme bodybuilding today, some say its overuse of HGH some say its overuse of Slin.... what seems to be happening is that the organs grow and don't fit your frame no more which means it sticks out, i think that with sensible use this can be avoided and apparently only some are actually prone to this.

p.s i'd bang her if she's old enough


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Loool at the comments, kinda backs up my 1st thoughts


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Something is certainly causing excessive gut in extreme bodybuilding today, some say its overuse of HGH some say its overuse of Slin.... what seems to be happening is that the organs grow and don't fit your frame no more which means it sticks out, i think that with sensible use this can be avoided and apparently only some are actually prone to this.
> 
> p.s *i'd bang her if she's old enough*


Before i watch this video, that is a bad bad statement


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Could be anything between 14-20 odd though, jail bait!

Lol when he said his age like it was an estimation "im 32, 31..."


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Raptor ur a paedo


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I'd say its wrong. Some of those guys cut on 400-500g carbs a day and a similar amount of protein. Its sheer food weight in the gut IMO.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

I have heard both that HGH can cause it and also the sheer amount of food can cause it. Looking at that guy though I would be pretty disapointed if I had to use HGH to get my body that big as he isn't a monster by any means.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Something is certainly causing excessive gut in extreme bodybuilding today, some say its overuse of HGH some say its overuse of Slin.... what seems to be happening is that the organs grow and don't fit your frame no more which means it sticks out, i think that with sensible use this can be avoided and apparently only some are actually prone to this.
> 
> p.s i'd bang her if she's old enough


I think a bigger factor is just the amount of food consumed nowadays to push the boundries, this leads to bigger stomachs.


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Thats him pushing his belly out - I can do that. Also, at the end of the day I'm in the process of digesting in the region of 1.6kg of mince, salmon and chicken, 10 eggs, around 200g whey, piles of chicken, rice and oats so your belly will distend with food weights. Compared to some, I eat low amounts. He's also not ripped, just BF around 10-12%.

I've also found with all the weights and cardio despite the huge amounts I'm eating (for me at my stage anyway) I've started losing weight. Mad eh? Time to increase the intake I think!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

love how people are associating this guy blowing out his stomach to GH gut....that just shows how niave so many are on the subject......

can anyone show me one shred of evidence to prove that GH causes distention??

distention is caused by many factors Genes, GH, Insulin, high amount of food, compound lifts, high androgen use if it was caused just by one thing like GH or Insulin then everyone who use GH would suffer from it and they don't.......


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

imo its mainly eating shed loads of food! i have a small waist naturaly but at the moment with the levels of food im eating by about 2pm onwards it stick out big time! when i diet it will be small again


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> love how people are associating this guy blowing out his stomach to GH gut....that just shows how niave so many are on the subject......
> 
> can anyone show me one shred of evidence to prove that GH causes distention??
> 
> distention is caused by many factors Genes, GH, Insulin, high amount of food, compound lifts, high androgen use if it was caused just by one thing like GH or Insulin then everyone who use GH would suffer from it and they don't.......


your right, never taken HGH in my life and look what i can do 



also, i can eat lots of food and not get full. im talking huge amounts too. So this leads me to think its actual stomach size increasing from food, not drugs.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Something is certainly causing excessive gut in extreme bodybuilding today, some say its overuse of HGH some say its overuse of Slin.... what seems to be happening is that the organs grow and don't fit your frame no more which means it sticks out, i think that with sensible use this can be avoided and apparently only some are actually prone to this.
> 
> p.s i'd bang her if she's old enough


The girl is 12 years old, you need shooting or put down you dog!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

wow! that makes me feel alot better, my stomach bloats but nothing like that mate, im eating 4000 calories a day which is alto imo, hate to think how much you heavier guys are eating!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

xroguexkevinx said:


> wow! that makes me feel alot better, my stomach bloats but nothing like that mate, im eating 4000 calories a day which is alto imo, hate to think how much you heavier guys are eating!


im pushing mine out their, everyone can do it if they know how. I wasnt even bloated. Hadnt eaten for ages.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

LMAO that is hilarious!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> The girl is 12 years old, you need shooting or put down you dog!


Oh shut up its called a sense of humour, however if she was 16 i would


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> your right, never taken HGH in my life and look what i can do
> 
> View attachment 66755
> 
> ...


whens it due mate and congrats, do you know if its a boy or girl?


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

I would like to know how phil heath keeps his gut so tight and all the others cant.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Raptor said:


> Oh shut up its called a sense of humour, however if she was 16 i would


Fcuk that man i couldnt sleep with a 16 year old girl and im only 24.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ukmeathead said:


> I would like to know how phil heath keeps his gut so tight and all the others cant.


genetics mainly......but to say all other cant is wrong, Dextor, Rockel, Wolf, Martinez, Freeman and many other can....Jay has not got distention he has a wide waist but not distention



Ts23 said:


> Fcuk that man i couldnt sleep with a 16 year old girl and im only 24.


why not? my wife was 2 weeks from her 17th birthday when i met her and i was 26, 14yrs later we are married and have 2 kids with one on the way....so do you mean you would not sleep with a 16yr old or a 16yr old would not sleep with you


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

probably the combination of slin hgh and crazy amounts of food, im pretty sure the gut is covered by large amount of insulin receptors


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

As Pscarb has said, anything beyond bro science chaps?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ronnie is a great example his earlier pic shows a tiny waist but later (i will dismiss the fat off season pic as it has no relevance to be fair) he does show distention, what is his weight in both pics i reckon you will find at least 50lbs difference now no one will gain that amount of muscle without putting some on there waist......it would be good to see one doing the same pose as the first one for a true comparison though, i think then you would see more thickness in his torso overall....


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

honestly i have a stomach very similar to that when i push out and i've never taken growth


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

u know what, that ronnie pic 1989 is amazing, that would be an ideal physique.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ronnie ate huge amount of food to get to that size, like Paul says lots of lads using growth dont get it.

I would guess its more than likely down to huge amounts of food day in day out for years.


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> ronnie ate huge amount of food to get to that size, like Paul says lots of lads using growth dont get it.
> 
> I would guess its more than likely down to huge amounts of food day in day out for years.


You think he just ate food to get that big !???


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

He's not saying that - he's saying growth gut doesn't exist. Today i've already eaten 800g meat, and have 400g due in just over an hour. Plus carbs. Its the massive amounts of foods that are needed. And thats me at 18 stone!


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> He's not saying that - he's saying growth gut doesn't exist. Today i've already eaten 800g meat, and have 400g due in just over an hour. Plus carbs. Its the massive amounts of foods that are needed. And thats me at 18 stone!


Right understand the context now.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ok let me throw this into the mix

The 1st pic of Ronnie no doubt he was eating massive amounts of food but no distention

The second pic again massive amount of food with distention

If it down huge quantities of food alone would he not have at least as small amount of a gut in his early days


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

I can do that but my stomach is probly twice the size and I'm a natty I was told it was because I have good control of my abdominal wall not sure if that's true or not


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Breda said:


> Ok let me throw this into the mix
> 
> The 1st pic of Ronnie no doubt he was eating massive amounts of food but no distention
> 
> ...


1st pic is comp condition, the others are mid bulk, you cannot compare really in my limited, crap, nonsense opinion LOL


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Breda said:


> Ok let me throw this into the mix
> 
> The 1st pic of Ronnie no doubt he was eating massive amounts of food but no distention
> 
> ...


no in those pics he is alot smaller in bodyweight so his calorie needs would be less so not the same amount of food this is what i am saying.....more food combined with other factors can cause distention but there is no such thing as GH gut as there is not one shred of evidence to support the GH causes distention on its own...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Papa Lazarou said:


> 1st pic is comp condition, the others are mid bulk, you cannot compare really in my limited, crap, nonsense opinion LOL


True... I forgot that they are not at the same stage within the diet so can't really make comparisons


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> no in those pics he is alot smaller in bodyweight so his calorie needs would be less so not the same amount of food this is what i am saying.....more food combined with other factors can cause distention but there is no such thing as GH gut as there is not one shred of evidence to support the GH causes distention on its own...


I believe you man... I was reading thru the thread and it's a question i had to ask after i had seen the pics, but they aren't particularly relevant as he's not comp ready in both.

As you say there's no evidence that Gh on its "own" cant blow your gut out so i'll leave it at that


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> As Pscarb has said, anything beyond bro science chaps?


Yup.Nothing concrete, however.Generally if you "appear" to have zero bodyfat, as most competition bodybuilders do, we all know that they will still have 10%ish bodyfat.This can be stored as viseral fat, which lies underneath the musculature.This could be the reason why abdominals are visible yet, the gut protrudes.Genetics will factor as to why some BBs suffer with it and some dont.

Another argument is that its caused by GH.Well one of the first high profile bodybuilders to use GH was Mike Mentzer.Not that "fake" stuff you get now, But GH recovered from cadivaers.He also at times exibited the same protruding gut.Make of that what you will.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Bashman said:


> anyone see a difference?


Yeah the middle pic is lighter


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

essexboy said:


> Yup.Nothing concrete, however.Generally if you "appear" to have zero bodyfat, as most competition bodybuilders do, we all know that they will still have 10%ish bodyfat.This can be stored as viseral fat, which lies underneath the musculature.This could be the reason why abdominals are visible yet, the gut protrudes.Genetics will factor as to why some BBs suffer with it and some dont.
> 
> Another argument is that its caused by GH.Well one of the first high profile bodybuilders to use GH was Mike Mentzer.Not that "fake" stuff you get now, But GH recovered from cadivaers.He also at times exibited the same protruding gut.Make of that what you will.


yes and he also used steroids and eat alot of food.....plus there was many more side effects with the original form of GH from cadivaers as the bodies first reaction is to refuse it as it is from another body, as you know natural GH is formed up of 2 Ligands(20Kda, 22Kda) one of them is the main one 22Kda this is found in synthetic GH.......

but in saying all of that it is a mute point without knowing truly what dose and duration menzer used......again he was not the only one of his era to use GH...


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

mine sticks out more than that when im bloated


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bashman said:


> Are you 3 - 4% body fat?


No neither is the guy in the video?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's a comparable shot of Ronnie from then and now, so to speak.


----------



## Wannaberipped (May 3, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Here's a comparable shot of Ronnie from then and now, so to speak.
> View attachment 66869


Good pic mate


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

You can clearly see how much thicker his midsection is. But it is, in my opinion, fairly proportionate to how much thicker the rest of him is as well.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mikep81 said:


> Here's a comparable shot of Ronnie from then and now, so to speak.
> View attachment 66869





mikep81 said:


> You can clearly see how much thicker his midsection is. But it is, in my opinion, fairly proportionate to how much thicker the rest of him is as well.


exactly mate this was my point, many will prefer his physique in 1992 but that does not prove he has anything wrong with his midsection later in 2004......many Pro's get a pic taken of there gut when they are between poses when onstage anyone who has been onstage knows how fukcing hard it is to pose so breathing heavy happens.....


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------

